# Just something to think about.



## GerharddP (20/10/14)

I checked my invader just now to see the time and saw that the puff count is 500. This got me thinking. How much energy has this mod given in the name of vaping over the past 24 hours. So here's some simple maths and its quite interesting:

500 puffs x an average drag time of 5 seconds = 2500 seconds spent puffing away - then -
2500 seconds x 7 watts of power = 17500 watt/seconds - then -
17500 W/s divided by 3600 = 4.861 watt hours of energy or 0.004861 kWh 's of energy produced solely for the purpose of producing that nic laden flavored vapor. In other words in a thousand days I would have inhaled 4.861 KILO WATTS worth of energy.

Might not be interesting to all but it is to some just my

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

Marvellous calculations, thanks @GerharddP !

Proves that vaping is very energy efficient

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

i really do like geek talk. nice calculations

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (20/10/14)

Haha im that geek in the corner. That one who's build is exactly 0.521 ohms. Thats .5 to the rest...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (20/10/14)

?thanks buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

I don't agree with @Andre @GerharddP  - you are correct, the rest are just too lazy to use some grey matter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (20/10/14)

johan said:


> I don't agree with @Andre @GerharddP  - you are correct, the rest are just too lazy to use some grey matter



We should have a geeks corner of some sorts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

johan said:


> I don't agree with @Andre @GerharddP  - you are correct, the rest are just too lazy to use some grey matter


I am weird like that too.....that is why me like him....and now I like you too. You know what they say:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (20/10/14)

Love it!!! Thats what im talking about..fellow geeks unite!!!!


Andre said:


> I am weird like that too.....that is why me like him....and now I like you too. You know what they say:



Fellow geeks unite!!! Love it, learn it, live it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

Should it not read "fellow CDO(OCD) geeks unite"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (20/10/14)

O


johan said:


> Should it not read "fellow CDO(OCD) geeks unite"?


OCD..ADD..


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> O
> OCD..ADD..



*CDO* is at least in correct alphabetical order

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

